# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  फोरम पर स्माइली लगाने के लिए प्रबंधन से अनुरोध |

## Rajeev

प्रिय मित्रों, जैसा की सूत्र के शीर्षक से ही ज्ञात होता है, हम यहाँ पर प्रबंधन से फोरम में स्माइली लगाने के लिए अनुरोध करेगे,
प्रबंधन को अगर उचित लगा तो वो इन स्माइली को फोरम के टेक्स्ट बॉक्स में लगा सकते है,
तो चल ये पहले मैं ही शुरुआत करता हूँ,
मेरे पास कुछ स्माइली का संग्रह है, जिसे मैं यहाँ पर प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ |

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## badboy123455



----------


## badboy123455



----------


## badboy123455



----------


## badboy123455



----------


## badboy123455



----------


## badboy123455



----------


## badboy123455



----------


## badboy123455



----------


## badboy123455



----------


## badboy123455



----------


## badboy123455



----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## swami ji

*अच लगे गा भाई ,,,,,*

----------


## Rajeev

> *अच लगे गा भाई ,,,,,*


देखते है राज जी की हमारी मेहनत का फल प्रबंधन इन स्माइलीस् को फोरम में लगा के देते है या नहीं ............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............ ये स्माइली फोरम नष्ट होने से पहले था (पुराने फोरम पर) |

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

............

----------


## Rajeev

मेरे पास कुछ और स्माइली ही बचें है, जिसे मैं प्रबंधन के उत्तर के बाद प्रस्तुत करूगाँ,
धन्यवाद |

----------


## lotus1782

में आपके साथ हु .....................

----------

